# WANTED!!!! left side first generation fisher intensifier



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

It finally happened after 8 years of service. Back cover popped off from a manhole and wasn't caught in time and cracked the housing. Ideally im looking for just the left side first gen but Im willing to buy a set of new or used first or 2nd gen. Im not looking for aftermarket replacements, Fisher only. 
Thank you.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I will check, I may have one. 

But I'm not sure I follow, why would you prefer to be a first generation for replacement?


----------

